# PHILADELPHIA | River Walk Philadelphia | 110m | 362ft | 32 fl | 96m | 315ft | 28 fl | T/O



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*River Walk renderings offer tantalizing vision for Schuylkill River*












> NP International wants to add another 40 floors to the Schuylkill River next to PECO's headquarters on JFK.
> 
> The tallest component in the three tower complex would bring street life to an abysmal stretch of JFK leading to 30th Street Station while two smaller buildings would embrace the Schuylkill Banks.











http://www.ocfrealty.com/naked-phil...d-be-a-huge-improvement-to-western-end-of-jfk









http://www.ocfrealty.com/naked-phil...d-be-a-huge-improvement-to-western-end-of-jfk


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*---*

*'RiverWalk' Clears Its First Hurdle, Now One Step Closer*












> NP International's 'RiverWalk Philadelphia' project cleared its first big hurdle last week when the Philadelphia City Planning Commission (PCPC) approved the plans for this truly mega-development along the Schuylkill River. The plan, which still needs to be approved by council and go before the Civic Design Review committee, calls for three mixed-use towers of varying sizes chock full of 665 residential units, a hotel and stores to be built on a large vacant space between 23rd Street and the Schuylkill River in the east and west and JFK Boulevard and Race Street to the south and north, respectively. The approvals from the PCPC call for zoning relief in the form of new (taller) height allowances throughout the lot as well as a major upgrade in zoning classifications to make way for the retail component — which, at this point, includes a supermarket and a "promenade" on Arch Street. Could this thing actually be built?
> 
> The scale and logistics of this project deems it worthy of the phrase "mega-development." First, it's dynamic — the lot is split by the SEPTA tracks that flow into 30th Street Station and sits on multiple street levels. *NP is proposing a 42-story, 446 foot mixed-use tower* in the lot between JFK Boulevard and the train tracks. What makes this even more stellar is the base of this tower hopes to house a hotel and retail, enlivening a drab section of Center City that connects to its main transit hub.
> 
> ...































There are substantial hurdles to final approval but that may not impact the towers as proposed.


----------



## kool-ski (Mar 4, 2016)

when are they building this? not a peep


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

U/C. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBrIcBIqDzCC/


Here's the deets

*New renderings, details revealed for proposed River Walk towers*












> *60 N. 23rd Street*
> 
> 28 stories, 315 feet tall
> 291 residential units
> ...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Philadelphia,PA by Patricia Bufford, on Flickr


----------



## Motherussia (Sep 7, 2016)

^^ welcome to Skyscrapercity my friend.
Topicwise: why are there no updates on this "twins"
Is it on hold by any chance?


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Up Close by Nick Burwell, on Flickr


----------



## ThomasK2001 (Oct 21, 2015)

Riverwalk North Tower Tops Out Concrete, South Tower Now On Its Way Up - Philadelphia YIMBY


Riverwalk, two 300-foot-plus towers under construction at the Schuylkill River waterfront at 60 North 23rd Street and 2301 JFK Boulevard, are on their way to bulk up the skyline. Located at the corner of 23rd and Cherry streets, the Gensler-designed pair is working its way to completion as they...



phillyyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/2

The River Walk Apartments by GhostStationPA86, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Riverwalk North Tower Tops Out as South Tower Continues Ascent in Center City West - Philadelphia YIMBY


Philadelphia YIMBY reports that Riverwalk's north tower has topped out and the south tower is continuing to rise in Center City West.



phillyyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/2

Riverwalk Apartments by GhostStationPA86, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Mar 09

Riverwalk growing into the Philadelphia skyline by Philly SkyGuy, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*GIANT prepares to open flagship store in Philly, betting that shoppers will want to visit*








GIANT prepares to open flagship store in Philly, betting that shoppers will want to visit


GIANT is a month away from the March opening of a two-story flagship store in Center City. The grocer is betting that it can lure back shoppers who have avoided spending too much time in supermarkets




www.inquirer.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Riverwalk South Tower Receives Cladding In Center City West*








Riverwalk South Tower Receives Cladding in Center City West - Philadelphia YIMBY
 

Philly YIMBY shares construction photos of Riverwalk South at 60 North 23rd Street in Center City West, as the tower approaches its 362-foot height.



phillyyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*8 Reasons You’ll Love Shopping at the New Giant Riverwalk Store*








8 Reasons You’ll Love Shopping at the New Giant Riverwalk Store


For starters, it has a Mission Taqueria inside.




www.phillymag.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Philadelphia skyline by Philly SkyGuy, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A sales pitch video :


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 23

Philadelphia Skyline 2 2021-06-23 by Adam, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409643711676379136


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*Riverwalk South Tower Topped Out In Center City West*
Riverwalk South Tower Topped Out In Center City West - Philadelphia YIMBY (phillyyimby.com)



> The tallest structure of the two-tower Riverwalk project in Center City West has topped out its concrete structure recently. Developed by PMC Property Group, the structure features an appealing mixture of metal and glass cladding, and the building makes a notable contribution to the Philadelphia skyline. The 380-unit tower is currently topped out at the 32nd floor, and will soon reach its final height of 362 feet. The complex were designed by , which has also designed local buildings such as 2222 Market Street.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 8

Riverwalk 01/08/2022 by Philly SkyGuy, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/19

IMG_4623 by J P, on Flickr


----------



## Motherussia (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*YIMBY Looks At Recently Completed Riverwalk North At 60 North 23rd Street In Center City West*


> Riverwalk, also known as Riverwalk Philly, is a mixed-use development that rises at 60 North 23rd Street in Center City West (alternately Logan Square). Designed by Gensler and developed and built by the PMC Property Group, the project is situated by the Schuylkill River waterfront consists of two high-rises that will hold a total of 711 rental units. The 315-foot-tall, 28-story, 331-unit Riverwalk North is already open for residents, while the 362-foot-tall, 32-story, 380-unit south tower is still under construction. Today, Philadelphia YIMBY takes a look at the development’s amenities and residences.




















YIMBY Looks at Recently Completed Riverwalk North at 60 North 23rd Street in Center City West - Philadelphia YIMBY


Philadelphia YIMBY takes a look at the amenities and residences at Riverwalk, a 711-unit rental development at 60 North 23rd Street in Center City West.



phillyyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*YIMBY Looks At Rental Amenities At Riverwalk At 60 North 23rd Street In Center City West*


> Recently, Philadelphia YIMBY published an overview of Riverwalk, also known as Riverwalk Philly, a rental complex at 60 North 23rd Street in Center City West (alternately Logan Square). Designed by Gensler and developed and built by the PMC Property Group, the development consists of two high-rise buildings that will offer a total of 711 rental units. The 315-foot-tall, 28-story, 331-unit Riverwalk North is already open for residents, while the slightly larger, 362-foot-tall, 32-story, 380-unit Riverwalk South is still under construction. Today, YIMBY looks at the development’s 50,000-square-foot amenity suite and the development’s extensive resident services.
> 
> Riverwalk offers a round-the-clock front desk attendant, sited in a sunlit foyer with ample seating space and views of the Schuylkill River. The resident lounge offers communal gathering space, a pool table, a bar, and more. The fitness component includes a gym, sports courts (basketball, volleyball, paddle tennis, platform tennis, badminton, squash, and soccer), a cycling studio, and yoga and Pilates studios. The podium roof deck sports an outdoor infinity pool and a picnic patio that is well-suited for watching the sun set over University City across the river. The development offers co-working areas and private office pods, and on-site pet care.











YIMBY Looks at Rental Amenities at Riverwalk at 60 North 23rd Street in Center City West - Philadelphia YIMBY


Philadelphia YIMBY takes a look at the amenities at Riverwalk, a high-rise rental complex at 60 North 23rd Street in Center City West.



phillyyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/7

DSC_4425 by James Newman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/14

DSC_5807-5 by James Newman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*5 takeaways from a housing report focused on Center City*
The Philadelphia Inquirer _Excerpt_
Feb 23, 2022

The number of residents walking around Center City returned to pre-pandemic levels at the end of 2021, showing the resiliency of downtown’s residential segment, according to the Center City District’s annual housing report released Tuesday.

The greater Center City region — from river to river and from Girard Avenue to Tasker Street — has been the fastest growing residential section of Philadelphia for the last two decades, according to the Center City District, which promotes the success of downtown. Its population has increased by 38% in that time period.

“In the last two decades, land-use downtown diversified, the geography of residential Center City expanded, housing unit size increased, new apartment and condo buildings featured enhanced amenities, while retail and restaurant offerings in extended and adjacent neighborhoods began to approach those available downtown,” Paul Levy, president of the Center City District, said in a statement. “The pandemic appears to have accelerated these trends.”

...

Core Center City had 4,365 pending units at the end of 2021, way up from 1,386 pending units at the end of 2020.

Five developments under construction in core Center City will result in 1,409 additional units: the Laurel, Arthaus, Riverwalk, Cathedral Square, and 12 + Sansom.

More : 5 takeaways from a housing report focused on Center City


----------

